# Liz's Boat Detail - Spring Special



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

I have over 25 years experience in the marine business and maintaining boats is what I do best. I am located at my family's marina (Harbor View Marine, Pensacola, FL). 

I will custom tailer a program that best suits your needs and budget. I AM KNOWN TO GO ABOVE AND BEYOND MY ESTIMATES and this is why I have one of many clients that are on a monthly, bi-monthly, or yearly maintence plan.

I will come to you or you can bring your boat by water or trailer to Harbor View Marine. Our fork lift can lift up to 20,000 lbs.
__________________
*Liz's Boat Detail* (Harbor View Marine)
25 Years Experienced
Licensed & Insured
[email protected]
850.602.7429 
Visit my photo gallery on Facebook (www.facebook.com/lizboatdetail)


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Boat detail maintence*

I have over 25 years experience in the marine business and boat detail is what I do best. 
I AM KNOW TO GO ABOVE AND BEYOND MY ESTIMATE and this is why I have one of many repeated clients on a monthly, bi-monthly, or yearly plan.

I am located at Harbor View Marine (family owned), 1220 Mahogany Mill Rd.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I know some _mechanics_ that have gone _waa'ay_ over and beyond their estimate.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Helping out others is what I love to do!*

 Thank you guys for a great summer! I always tell my customers how to maintain their boat in between detailing. They alway call me for advise! It makes me feel so good to help others. This is why I am known to go above and beyond my estimates, if all possible! Thank you again, Liz (Harbor View Marine)


----------

